# Built myself a concealment shelf/ concealment table for daughter/concealment flag for son



## longbowdave1 (Mar 30, 2019)

I followed a tutorial on you tube, pretty easy to build.Magnetic locks and an automatic light when its dark in the room.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 30, 2019)

another picture


----------



## Freak Nasty (Mar 30, 2019)

Great work. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 30, 2019)

Man that's sweet!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2019)

Sure do like the idea!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks. Glad you guys like it. I was going to buy one but, why not build one instead. That's how I roll...Lol

I have two more concealment projects that I'm going to build. A concrete top end table, with a concealed drawer for my daughter, as a house warming gift. Also, a concealment, Thin Blue Line  pistol sized, U.S. flag, for my son's graduation from Police Science. He's about to start his Law Enforcement career.

I'm just about to pour the concrete table top in a few minutes. I'll post picture of these projects also, if you would like to see the finished products....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 31, 2019)

The diamond plate looking stuff in the bottom of the shelf, is actually a PVC product, so, no metal to metal contact causing rust on the pistolas. I purchased it a a local building supply store, next to all the carpet runners and PVC shelf lining stuff.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 31, 2019)

This is the advertisement showing when I clicked the thread  lol   Nice job


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 31, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks. Glad you guys like it. I was going to buy one but, why not build one instead. That's how I roll...Lol
> 
> I have two more concealment projects that I'm going to build. A concrete top end table, with a concealed drawer for my daughter, as a house warming gift. Also, a concealment, Thin Blue Line  pistol sized, U.S. flag, for my son's graduation from Police Science. He's about to start his Law Enforcement career.
> 
> I'm just about to pour the concrete table top in a few minutes. I'll post picture of these projects also, if you would like to see the finished products....


Please tell your son congratulations!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank you, I will tell him.




4HAND said:


> Please tell your son congratulations!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 1, 2019)

I saw that too.



mguthrie said:


> This is the advertisement showing when I clicked the thread  lol   Nice jobView attachment 964155


----------



## Madman (Apr 5, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> I was going to buy one but, why not build one instead. That's how I roll...Lol


That looks great.  Always been my philosophy, why buy it if I can build it.  There are some cool ideas out there. Coat racks, tables, shelf, etc.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Madman said:


> That looks great.  Always been my philosophy, why buy it if I can build it.  There are some cool ideas out there. Coat racks, tables, shelf, etc.


 Thank you


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 5, 2019)

On Feb. 14th, my daughter closed on a Condo.So, I have been helping her for the last 6 weeks or so, most every night after work and weekends. Getting it updated to her liking before she moves in in a few days. This old dog is TIRED! That's why it took me a few weeks to build the shelf, in between starring in. "This Old Condo". LOL

A few days ago, I took a little time to pour the cement top for the concealment table. Another YouTube directional, made the top easy to do. I think it turned out nicely for my project. Form is made from 3/4 " Melamine, with cove molding for a fancy edge on it. Sprinkled in White Sanded Grout to get a marbled texture finish to it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Couple more top pictures


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm caught up on Condo remodel for now. Tomorrow, I will try and turn the stack of lumber in the garage into the table base, been looking forward to this build.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 8, 2019)

I have the table base built, painted, and the lacquer finish is drying as we speak. Finish pictures of the table soon........ Stay tuned.


----------



## Madman (Apr 8, 2019)

Had time for any progress?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Just installing the drawer slide and the drawer right now. Then, fasten the top to the base.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sealing the top tonight with several coats of Tung Oil. Hope to post the final pictures of the completed table tomorrow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Well, the table is done, and I'm going to deliver it to her at the condo in a few hours. Hope she likes it.

Here is a picture of the Decor of of the the Condo revamping, explains why I went with a white painted table. It's a 23" square table ment to set at her bedside, or in her office in the spare bedroom.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Here is the table. Made the legs from a Douglass fir 4 x 4 and cut them down to 2 1/2" sq, then tapered 2 sides about a 1/4 " for a gradual taper table leg, to support the weight of the  top. The trim around the table base is 3 1/4 base board mounted upside down for a little detail. The concealed drawer is accomplished by setting the opening to the left or right, instead of the front of the table. Soft close slides make for a secure rattle free drawer. Having no drawer pulls, it blends right in and is not noticeable.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Here she is in the open position with the secret stash inside.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 12, 2019)

And inside the drawer is a secret message as well, sealed under the lacquer finish, with the date she is moving into her new place.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 12, 2019)

It was another YouTube inspired build. One video on the concrete top how to, another on the concealed drawer table, another on how to make a tapering jig, and even one on how to make a pocket screw jig.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2019)

Dave that looks sweet!!!!! Your daughter is going to love it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks Coop. I delivered it last night and my daughter was surprised and really liked it. My son saw it as well. He put in an order for a coffee table version when he moves out this fall. Very specific, black table, concrete top with marble effect , one large drawer. LOL.

Here's the table in its new home, she's moving in one week from today.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 13, 2019)

I got a good start on the concealment flag for my son today. Cut all the strips of wood for the flag on the face of the cabinet and painted them. More progress on it tomorrow.


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 13, 2019)

Those look great!

On the coffee table,  tell him to consider a hinged/ opening top instead of a drawer.  He won't be able to open the drawer with his legs between the sofa and table,  and turning the drawer away from the sofa would add time to access. But if all he has to do is lift the top,  he can quickly and easily access the contents from multiple angles.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you.  That's a good idea on the raised top, I'll have to give him that decision to make.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Got a good start on my son's concealment flag. Working on the back box while the flag sets up in the clamps.


----------



## Madman (Apr 16, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks Coop. I delivered it last night and my daughter was surprised and really liked it. My son saw it as well. He put in an order for a coffee table version when he moves out this fall. Very specific, black table, concrete top with marble effect , one large drawer. LOL.
> 
> Here's the table in its new home, she's moving in one week from today.View attachment 965641


I LIKE IT!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Madman said:


> I LIKE IT!!




Thanks, glad you like it.

Work on the flag will be on hold for a few days while I'm turkey hunting. Got the back box roughed in, and painted the field blue. Got some parts and decals rollin' in as we speak.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Ok, so I'm back to work on the flag. Just sealing the last coats on the flag /door and then it's final assembly of hinges locks etc....

Should be done sin a day or two. Just in time. graduation is May 16thish.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 30, 2019)

With 2 weeks to spare, I completed Mike's concealment flag. He'll graduate around may 16th, but the suspense is killing me, I may give it to him early. He almost caught me working on it a few different times.

 I'm not an artist by any means, and not a Law Enforcement officer either. So, I did  my best to create a Thin Blue Line flag for him. I'd love to hear comments from any of the Law Enforcement members.

 I use a few more trick parts on this than I did on my concealment shelf. A programmable RFID lock, gas struts to hold it open, and magnets for holding extra Mags and a few of his knives. The lock came with two cards and two key ring fobs. I put in a pegboard for holding his CCW, that ways its adjustable for different weapons in the future. The board is on about a 10 degree tilt to securely hold the pistol and allow for easy grab if needed. His pistol is a Sig 365, I snuck it away and traced to outline to set the pegs. That's just my cheap gun in the picture.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 30, 2019)

It's built from select pine boards. I found a link on the web on all the ratio's of the US Flag. Some I've seen look a little out of kilter, and I tried to do my best to represent old glory.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 4, 2019)

Nice Job!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 4, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> Nice Job!


Thank you. I gave Mike his gift Tuesday. He was surprised and really liked the flag.


----------

